# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Supervisor / certifier in SA

## Prados

Good day all, 
Can anyone recommend a good, adequate registered supervisor/certifier which is OB friendly, charging reasonable amount per visit/stage? 
I am just about to start installing trusses for my extension... started looking around - no luck... 99% of certifiers are scared to sign anything unless they were watching process of footings install/walls/etc.... basically from first step.  
I can't see the point paying to structural engineer for his inspections of my trenches and reo and pay someone else to do the same thing. Am I missing something?

----------


## GDOG

I'm not sure what you need.  Certifier /supervisor suggests otherwise but It sounds like you are after a building surveyor/inspector who should have been on board from the start signing off on the plan and doing the 3 inspections.  foundations, frame and final usually for a fixed price.  SA may be different to VIC though so please excuse this if so.

----------


## Micky013

You don't need a supervisor to sign off on any stages except trusses and the final certification.  
The engineer needs to inspect steel before slab. As long as you get your council notifications right and get the suitable person to sign off on your trusses - all is good  
I'm in SA and Did the exact same thing.

----------

